# Fiberglass Tanks



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

So I got 2 fiberglass stock tanks easily over 200gal each. Im thinking of cutting a large window in both and using glass to create a front underwater view. My question is I want to reseal it so the inside is 100% safe for fish. Ideally it would be nice to use a thicker epoxy or something to create a smooth/hard surface, just not sure what kind of product I should use. Any tips would be awesome !!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

thats tough to say. depends on the original construction and shape. do u have a pic so i can get a better idea?


----------

